# Pleather binding



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 13, 2009)

This might not be the place for this since it's not an art question, but it is a craft question and I figured this section would work best.

No, that isn't a typo in the title, I'm working with pleather (the latex, fake, relatively cheap as hell leather alternative) and need some help.

Long story short, I'm trying to glue some pleather to a composition notebook. It's for a NERO spellbook to use in-game, and using a bald composition notebook looks pretty stupid, and I have some spare pleather lying around so I figured, well, this would look cool.

However, Pleather apparently does _not_ like glue.

I tried to super glue it to the notebook, but it fails horribly. It doesn't stick at all, and the latex bubbles up where it touches the glue, meaning it's not only useless but ruins the pleather.

What the hell do I do to make it stick?


----------



## Raithah (Jan 13, 2009)

I knew I kept [this] in my bookmarks for a reason :3. You're probably looking for Vinyl to Paper, but that's just me.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 13, 2009)

That is AMAZING. Thank you so much! I tried rubber cement - it sticks very well, but it still makes it bubble and such. You are awesome. Thanks so much. I'm going to spray some of the spray adhesive and try that.


----------

